# video i done



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i held my cell phone vertical not horizontal

update i made a video on my cellphone.. i didn't like how it looked 
i deleted it, i didn't hold my phone sideways i just held it like i was going
to make a call


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

montagc said:


> Not working. What is your YouTube username?


i deleted it i didn't like it


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Speaking of videos I'd just like to take a moment and apologize to the people of Miamisburg for what happened the other night. If we had any idea that House was going to behave like that we would have never let him drag us to the bar that night. I know the guy can fish but that was uncalled for...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Speaking of videos I'd just like to take a moment and apologize to the people of Miamisburg for what happened the other night. If we had any idea that House was going to behave like that we would have never let him drag us to the bar that night. I know the guy can fish but that was uncalled for...


The hostess didn&#8217;t know what to do with us. She thought about seating us in the dining room but I think she had a sixth sense type of thing going on and was afraid that we&#8217;d offend everybody in the building; couldn&#8217;t put us outside, people would see us. I think she was talking it over with the rest of the staff when we finally just seated ourselves outside and an unsuspecting waitress took our order. All I can say is wow, glad there&#8217;s no video.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

The following is a true story, only the names have been changed to protect the guilty. ~ Bon Scott

There's a reason that I rarely miss OSG's seminars. Now, I could tell you that it's because of the wonderful establishments that host the events, and wonderful they are!
I could list the myriad facts that the professor of the LMR we all know as Steve Coomer , aka Master Splinter, Sensei, Reverend Steve, and of course, oldstinkyguy, lays upon us.
It could be the pretty girls that work behind the counters at the hosting venue.... all worthy reasons but no, there is a much better reason to drive some 40 plus miles at times to attend this brotherhood.
Let me get back to that momentarily.

I checked in with a few of the "common cards" in the deck we all know as this SW forum to see if they were planning on attending. Only one of 4 confirmed that they would be there.
The other three had a brilliant plan for me to use my HD video camera to live feed the seminar to my website so they could sit at home and watch from the comfort of their lazy boys whilst either watching their children or favorite Lifetime mini series.
I soon began to regret this agreement.
Once Steve was introduced and his seminar was underway, I began receiving texts from at first one individual. Slowly but surely, more guys with lots of questions.
The first of the questions they asked me to ask were simple enough really, like: " ask if the recent proliferation of hellgrammites in the northern reaches of the LMR might be a sign of them migrating downstream...
A great question I thought and passed the question along...
But soon, as most things go with this motley crew, the questions began to get out of control. 
Example: Blake, when Steve said that he gets out of his kayak to fish a riffle, ask him if he's a boxer or brief guy...
Fantastic.....

Blake, fishing deep pools with structure he said to find large boulders or concrete, does he prefer granite for boulders and what strength concrete does he look for? Tell him I'm a 4000psi guy, is that good concrete?
It truly got ridiculous and many in attendance were annoyed by my phones text alerts...
A few times Steve looked very sternly at me but I just shrugged my shoulders and motioned that it was Dandrews phone!
While I'm on the subject, I was certain that at times, Steve would make a comment and he would look directly at me as if he were calling me out!
Example; "now you guys that throw big four inch tubes for smallies, you might catch more fish than me, but I'm going to catch better quality fish than you. 
The smug "Dr." STOPPED and made direct eye contact with me!!!!
That got old quick.... I swear, he was singling me out.
greghal leaned over and whispered, " I wouldn't take that crap from him, no sir"
I swear he was trying to get me to go up to Steve and invite him outside.
I maintained my composure and bit my tongue.
After the seminar was done, as we usually do, guys were gathering around Steve and patting him on the back and some such "glad handing" him.
He joined our little circle, stopped short of saying something and just stared at me......
I almost took a chair and broke it over his damn neck.
He shot me an Opossums grin.
Dandrews quickly got in front of me and blocked my path. I swear OSG pays him to be his body guard...
Just as we were about to decide on a place to get a few beers and burgers, House walked in and said something like ," what up b!tches"?!
It went downhill quickly.
Steve simply sighed.
Immediately House says, " ooh, ooh, I know a great place to grab some burgers and brews"!
Here's why I love the seminars.
(Most of this is true so don't believe anything to the contrary)
We all just kind of fall in and try to keep up.
We turn the corner and House points to the bar.
I lean towards a mod ( to remain anonymous)
and say, "is, is that a neon rainbow in the window"?
The mod shrugs his shoulders and rolls his eyes.
We are greeted at our outside table by a young lady whom looked Brazilian maybe?
Bad acne scars, a tiny girl and very dolled up.
House throws some free appetizer cards on the table and begins ordering for the table. It's obvious that he has been here before.
Soon enough the beers are being served. The typical banter begins. House seems focused on the waitress.
Dandrews silently mouths out to me, "I think our waitress is a guy"!
He says this with wide eyes....
I reply silently that "she" has an Adam's apple, and grin.
Dandrews nearly spit out a mouthful of soda.
Greghal slaps the table in laughter and get this, he knocks over my beer.
As if no time has passed from our last get together, I call him out and the next thing you know we are squaring off. 
Greghal has his fists raised to his face and we begin to circle, sizing one another up.
He suddenly goes into what I can only imagine as the "fighting crane" position and does this karate looking move with his hands.
Clearly intimidated, I submit and tell him he's lucky that I hurt my lower back at work.
He muttered, "your lucky I didn't kill you, I've been practicing"!
Back to House, he now is laying on the charm thick with our waitress. He grabs OSG's book and flips through the pages to the tiny little picture of him holding a big smallie.
The waitress leans down and whispers something only House can hear.
I think he blushed.
DeltaOscar leans over and says, "House, um, I saw people like our waiter in Taiwan when I was in the military"
House thinks DO is pulling his leg.
Greghal is still eyeballing me.
I order another Bells.
OSG encourages House to chug his drink and ask the "waitress" for a lap dance!
Dandrews is to the point that I swear, he might wet himself from holding back what would surely be full on belly laughing.

House says, " no guys really, I've been here lots. This bar is straight up!
The entire table loses it.
DeltaOscar doesn't say much, but when he does, it counts.

I can't remember exactly what it was he said but this is when things went south....
House stands up, pours what's left of his Cosmo over DO's head. The table rocks and spills OSG's beer onto his favorite shirt. 
OSG stands up, and gets right up in DO's soaked face. 
DO pushes OSG and OSG lands on the arm of my chair.
This motion makes me jump up and flail my arms like "wtf"?!
My left arm hits Greghal in the temple and Greghal stands up and hits me in the head with the pitcher of beer he was he was drinking from! 
Things got real cloudy for me for a few seconds but my new pal "the mod" jumped up and called Greghal an out of control drunk.
DO, who is dear friends with Greghal dropped the "F" bomb on the mod and the next thing I know, it's a damn free for all, no holds barred, good ol bar fight up in here!
At one point, two guys hit me at once and I went down hard,
As I was trying to get up, House said, "Co, stay down. You're bleeding man"!
He was hiding under the table!
I got up and Dandrews had the Mod in a headlock.
The "waitress" came out and in "her" soft voice she twice said,
"Stop you guys"
On the third time, I swear, the voice that came from her throat sounded like an angry pro wrestler.
"Knock this sh*t off" "she" yelled and it was just like someone had hit pause.
The mayhem ended and we all just kind if stood there and half believing what we just heard.
That's when OSG broke out in a side hurting laugh which spread quickly among us.
We all soon were laughing hysterically and pointing at House whom was still under the table.
The manager came out, in a Hawaiian style shirt and kicked us out and threatened to call the cops!
We walked back to our cars laughing and tending to wounds.
House got to his car first. We all teased him for hiding and as he drive past the rest if us still walking, he rolled down the window of his pria and yelled, "Oh yeah?, well I got our hot waitresses phone number" as he waived a piece of paper at us!
That's when we all headed to Bullwinkles for a final round and had a great laugh and fantastic talk about fishing.
We even probably poked a bit if fun at you.....


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> All I can say is wow, glad theres no video.


 I hate to break it to you but I understand DO hacked the bars security cam and downloaded video to his trac phone.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great write up of the evenings events co-angler, I have to say though, I thought this was all going to get swept under the proverbial rug, given House's unrelenting mass texts the next day begging for our silence on this topic. (Full disclosure: I did accept a lightly used Pflueger Patriarch 9530X, from someone [we will call him Mr. Residence] in exchange for keeping a video I may or may not have; under wraps for an unspecified period of time.

Co-angler; Steve is a great guy and I doubt he was singling you out, but he did mention to me in the parking lot before you got there, &#8220;Watch this, I'm going to single out that [email protected]*s$5& co-angler, during this seminar.&#8221; So you may have a point. I can never read that guy.

All I remember is that cosmos are sticky when they dry, Greghal was fit be tied and I'd watch my back if I were you, and Dandrews had OSG's back. Oh and House fell off the &#8220;Mechanical Bull&#8221; (that was actually a bar top video game) twice.

Oh yeah, co-angler I'm pretty sure Bea Arthur is dead, so you must have been seeing things.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I forgot to mention this; after all our mayhem, on my way back to my car I ran into a guy who obviously had waaaay more than anybody in our group. He had just gotten kicked out of a bar; he stumbled up to me & shook my hand for what seemed like forever. I didnt understand a single word he said, I finally told himWhelp, gotta go and he said ok (I DID understand that). I didnt move, I just stood there shaking my head as he staggered away. He was going in the opposite direction of the parking lot; I thought wow; glad Im not that guy.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Dandrews said:


> I forgot to mention this; after all our mayhem, on my way back to my car I ran into a guy who obviously had waaaay more than anybody in our group. He had just gotten kicked out of a bar; he stumbled up to me & shook my hand for what seemed like forever. I didnt understand a single word he said, I finally told himWhelp, gotta go and he said ok (I DID understand that). I didnt move, I just stood there shaking my head as he staggered away. He was going in the opposite direction of the parking lot; I thought wow; glad Im not that guy.


Sorry about that Dan, I got turned around on the way to my car.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

That was a good recap of the events that took place that grim night, co-angler but why don't you explain what really happened? Tell the people of OGF how you are nothing but a bully.

I'd like to take this moment to apologize for the profanities that may have come out of my mouth that night. Once I get drinking, I start cussing like a sailor. 

The reason I was drinking so much is because OSG told me earlier that BassAddict's mom may be picking him up from the seminar later and I always get nervous around her.

This is why I am giving HOUSE a break that night. Dandrews kept getting on his case about never having a woman, so HOUSE was trying for anything he could get (nothing out of the ordinary). He just kept putting the beers away and the more he had, the more he started giggling like a school girl.

Anyways, HOUSE started to gain some courage and started talking to the waitress. She may have taken the bait if it wasn't for Co-angler throwing his french fries at him while he was talking to the chick. HOUSE got so mad that I thought he was going to fight someone.

Greghal and DO kept shrugging their shoulders and drinking beer while enjoying the mayhem that ensued. It was like they enjoyed the entertainment value that co-angler was providing by bullying HOUSE.

Anyways, HOUSE eventually had enough and stood up pointing his finger at Co-angler and said something that I could not understand because he was crying too hard. 

While leaving, HOUSE sideswiped GarrettMeyer's car. It wouldn't have been a big deal, but he did it in front of Miami Township PD, and we know how they are. 

I still haven't heard from HOUSE yet, anyone know if he posted bail?


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I got to quit drinking beer from pitchers, I get way to fuzzy headed. I put a thread out about the seminar before I saw this hijack of trailbreakers thread. I still can't remember all the events untill Co-Angler, matulemj, Delta, Dan, OSG, wrote up the events of the night. After reading this stuff I had tears running down my face and almost fell off my chair laughing. Co-Angler you got to quit getting so mad when your beer gets spilled, I didn't try to do it. I never seen HOUSE get so crazy. I don't think he liked the ribbing. When Dan pointed out the adams apple I couldn't stop laughing, I about threw up. I can't wait for HOUSEs reply. I don't know if the mod will ever be back, but he did seem to be enjoying himself when we were getting on House. My head still hurts Blake what did you hit me with? Delta and Dan, do you remember us thinking we saw trailbreaker walking around the bar? Anyway I have got to see the video, that has to be worth money, maybe a new reality show. Blake excellent write up, I don't know how you can remember all that stuff, you had to drink as much as me.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

You guys are crazy, all I know is I want to see TB's video.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the video i took was garbage.. i didn't like how it turned out


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's see it anyways. I'm sure it's not bad


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, did OSG slip me a Mickey?
I don't remember Matulemj being there...wait, he wasn't our "waitress" was he?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> Let's see it anyways. I'm sure it's not bad


don't have the samsung galaxy s 3.. i'll do another one


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Blake you should be payed for these write ups.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Gibby you've got to see it to believe it.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Now that TB has figured out the right way to hold the phone maybe he could be the official videographer of the SW forum.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sorry I missed OSG's presentation. I'm glad I missed the bar fight.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

gulfvet said:


> I'm sorry I missed OSG's presentation. I'm glad I missed the bar fight.


Gulfvet, you should try to make it sometime alot of good clean fun.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

We went to osg's presentation. Good time with a lot of good Info and history on the river.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks leftfordead88. Wasn't sure how I did doing a slide show. 

As for the rest, I honestly think House was arrested for something else he had done some other time. They just happened to run into him when the police were called over greghal and co-angler's little dust up. If co-angler hadn't screamed like a girl every time Greg slapped him everything would have been fine. What makes me think that is when the two officers were dragging House off they radioed something to the station about catching the son#@$%^ from the ponyride incident. And the fire that leftfordead88, deltaoscar and the unnamed MOD had started in the Hookah bar was out way before the police even showed up. Now that he's locked up it might be a good time to share your best House story if you have one...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got out...$500 later. 
I can't believe they charged me with indecent exposure for simply taking off my shirt that Old stinky guy ripped when he hooked me with one of his pink and purple whipple snapple flies. For a guy teaching a seminar, you'd think he'd have pretty good aim which makes me think that he did it on purpose. I should have known something was up when he signed my book "Dear House, you suck!"

If I recall correctly, the waitress actually had a name. I think it was Brandy. The only reason I was talkin to her was because she had some sort of thyroid problem, which explains the Adam's apple you guys thought you saw. I found out because I kept telling her she had a sexy raspy voice, but she kept saying it was from the radiation and I just kept laughing at her thinking she was trying to be cute. My bad. I got her number though, so when I got up in Dandrew's face and said "How do you like them apples?" I understand now what you guys were laughing about so hard. I really hate you guys sometimes...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish I could have been there for the show


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Greghal has some kind of Matrix crap going on....i never saw him move then WHAP, he was slapping hell out of me!
House, you have reinforced my point that OSG is a vindictive SOG.

Raspy voice huh.... Nice try.

I think you would have been fine if it weren't for that freaky third nipple you have and it certainly didn't help that you have a tattoo that says "937 fishermen suck"

Just sayin....


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i feel like i missed out big time


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> If I recall correctly, the waitress actually had a name. I think it was Brandy. The only reason I was talkin to her was because she had some sort of thyroid problem, which explains the Adam's apple you guys thought you saw. I found out because I kept telling her she had a sexy raspy voice, but she kept saying it was from the radiation and I just kept laughing at her thinking she was trying to be cute. My bad. I got her number though, so when I got up in Dandrew's face and said "How do you like them apples?" I understand now what you guys were laughing about so hard. I really hate you guys sometimes...


I&#8217;m sorry House; I could &#8216;a swore she said Randy but I was perusing the menu and trying NOT to make eye contact with anybody. I really wasn't listening to her.
After the &#8220;How do you like them apples?&#8221; comment I couldn&#8217;t take it anymore, I thought I was going to lose my mind. I feel bad for Brandy, did she bail you out?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I should have known something was up when he signed my book "Dear House, you suck!"


Actually I was trying to write "Dear House, you such a great guy" when the pen ran out of ink.


----------

